# Wyckoff Union Bluing



## Maine Digger (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi all, I have a Wyckoff & Cos Union Bluing bottle, aqua about 6''.  Trumpet tapered lip. I know the crystal bluing bottles are common.  I believe this one is 1860s, there's a five point star centered above the word union - (North vs. South?), any value in these? Thanks in advance


----------

